# According to Dish Tech Support: Connection to two Hoppers from Joey's is unsupported



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Spoke with tech support technician Mike on Sunday. Discussed that I would connect to either of my two Hoppers from any of my three Joey's and he informed me that this was an unsupported use and that my installation was not setup properly. He was adamant that there should have been a "block" installed between my two Hoppers so that they could not communicate. 

I made it clear that I understood that the Hoppers could not currently communicate but that I was told by three different people at Dish prior to ordering my upgrade that I would be able to access either of the two Hoppers from any Joey in the house. He told me that was incorrect and I had wrong information.

If he is correct than many people are being misinformed as to how the system currently works. I mentioned it might be a good idea for him to discuss this with a supervisor and make sure everyone at Dish is on the same page.

JD


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup, he has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdskycaster, don't waste your time with CSR asking such questions - the site if better source of knowledge. You'll need does pairing each time when you switch between independent h2k.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

The Joeys can be "Link" to one Hopper at a time. If you were installed with two Hoppers you can switch between the two by pressing Menu > Settings > Network Setup > Whole Home.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can understand where the CSR was coming from ... Joeys cannot connect to both hoppers at the same time and that can be misread as not being able to connect to one hopper and then change to another hopper through a deep menu option.

The full interconnectivity is still coming.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> The Joeys can be "Link" to one Hopper at a time. If you were installed with two Hoppers you can switch between the two by pressing Menu > Settings > Network Setup > Whole Home.


But what about the CSR telling the OP that the Hoppers were never going to communicate and the OP had "wrong information"? 
It seems odd that in the DVR menu Dish advertises Hopper communication is coming soon. :lol:
You can't make this stuff up......or maybe they can....


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

This should not have been misleading for the representative I spoke with at all. I made it clear to him that the Joey's could be unlinked from one hopper and relinked to the other in Network settings and it in fact works and has been working since it was installed. His response was that the system was not designed to do that, was not supposed to do that and in fact my installation had to be incorrect if in fact I can do that.

To be crystal clear on this I was not attempting to connect to both Hoppers simultaneously nor did I ask if I could do that. We went round and round for about five minutes on the topic and that is when I finally told him that he should speak to his supervisor and colleagues about this capability to be sure he understands how this is possible and if in fact it actually is unsupported by Dish. 

By posting my experience with technician Mike I was hoping to get clarification from RaymondG that this is in fact supported and that my installation is not defective in any way. Thanks to RaymondG for clearing this up.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

356B said:


> But what about the CSR telling the OP that the Hoppers were never going to communicate and the OP had "wrong information"?
> It seems odd that in the DVR menu Dish advertises Hopper communication is coming soon. :lol:
> You can't make this stuff up......or maybe they can....


He did not tell me that the Hoppers were never going to be networked. In fact he did know that this feature was coming. What he was not aware of was that you could in fact link a Joey to either Hopper (one at any given time). What was confusing to me was that he not only said it was unsupported but that it should not work that way at all.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> jdskycaster, don't waste your time with CSR asking such questions - the site if better source of knowledge. You'll need does pairing each time when you switch between independent h2k.


This came up when asking another question. Not sure about your last sentence here but I do not need to go through a pairing procedure when switching between my two hoppers. All I have ever done is just unlink from one and link to the other. It works seamlessly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's same process, just naming differently.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

jdskycaster said:


> This came up when asking another question. Not sure about your last sentence here but I do not need to go through a pairing procedure when switching between my two hoppers. All I have ever done is just unlink from one and link to the other. It works seamlessly.


Seamlessly and very easy


----------

